# White patch on my Koi Swordtails



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

I have had fish many times before and I have never had a problem. I can spot Ich in stores so I know not to buy them but this isn't Ich. At least I don't believe it is. 2 of my 3 Koi swordtails have white patches that were not there when I bought them. I was about to do a water change when I noticed the large white spot on my female and the white lips on my male. All the other fish seem fine and don't show anything new or different. Last week I bought feeder comets since my African Clawed Frog, Fatass, and my Bichir, Metal Snake, started eating the swordtails, 6 of 9 are gone. They don't seem to be able to catch the feeder ghost Shrimp I buy for my puffers, a figure 8 puffer, 8 Ball, and a spotted puffer, Spot. They have been in my 55 gallon for 2 months with no problems, one female even had fry which are surviving and growing well. The only link I can surmise is the feeder fish. They are kept on the same sump as the shrimp at the pet store and I did not notice any sick fish on that sump. 

If I have to add medicine do you know what I should do with my African Clawed frogs, I have 3. I am not sure if the medicine would affect them or if they might carry something that would cause a new infection. I have them in a 55 gallon planted aquarium with 2 driftwood logs and about 25+ lbs of rock. I have attached pics of my aquarium and for the fish in question to help better identify the problem. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like columnaris.Possibly caused by stress.Large regular(at least 1 time a week,2 would be better)waterchanges should help improve the swords condition without medicating.
I would consider returning them or rehoming them(the swords) as trying to be eaten is IMO pretty stressful,and even meds may not help.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

First off, thank you for providing pictures.

Secondly, I don't think that is a disease. I don't know about swordtails, but koi and goldfish do change color based on several factors in their aquarium/pond. They turn from orange to white. This could possibly be what is happening to your koi swordtails.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

Ok,  I was thinking about rearranging the tank since I was going to do a water change today, to give them room to hide from the frog. Metal Snake has stopped trying to eat them since I put the comets in. They are easier for him to swallow. Fatass is just eating anything that he can grab regardless of size. My neighbor will be setting his tank up soon and if that is the reason why they are breaking out then I will give them to him.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

J4C8_GreenGo said:


> First off, thank you for providing pictures.
> 
> Secondly, I don't think that is a disease. I don't know about swordfish, but koi and goldfish do change color based on several factors in their aquarium/pond. They turn from orange to white. This could possibly be what is happening to your koi swordtails.


I don't believe so, the male with the white on his lips can't move his lips as much as he used to and what I couldn't capture on camera is that the white patch on the female is kind of sloughing off.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Frogs can't see real well so they really "struggle " to find food.They hunt by scent I believe.Search using tool bar on this form dwarf frogs or ACF and read what others with frogs and feeding issuess have done.
Many post found searching ACF!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

J4C8_GreenGo said:


> First off, thank you for providing pictures.
> 
> Secondly, I don't think that is a disease. I don't know about swordfish, but koi and goldfish do change color based on several factors in their aquarium/pond. They turn from orange to white. This could possibly be what is happening to your koi swordtails.


Kio swordtails are not kio goldfish but swordtails with orange and white coloring.They do not change color like goldfish and it definately looks like columnaris(search it)white on body and mouth.If not then it is a fungas(another disease),but I'll run with columnaris.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

Fatass, Lucky, and Red have no problems finding food. Fatass is the biggest of the trio and he is happy eating the fish flakes, frozen bloodworms, and freeze dried blood worms I feed to my fish. Lucky and Red are about 1.5 inches long and they eat off the floor if they don't eat from the surface. I tried to have a variety of food so the fish can eat without problems and so the frogs can eat without bothering the fish too much. I also feed them on separate sides of the tank so they are used to being there when it is time to eat. The frogs by the filter where they hide in the driftwood.


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

The 3 common reasons for white spots on koi are:
Ich: (parasitic) This is one of the most common fish diseases around. Luckily, if you catch it quickly it is very easy to eradicate and does no harm to the fish. If left untreated, however, it has devastating effects and can lead to death. Ich is also highly contagious, and spreads easily and quickly to other fish.
Salt and warm water does a good job of curing Ich, but there are also innumerable commercial meds addressing this issue as well. My personal favorite is quICK Cure, available at many local fish shops. It typically stops Ich in 24-48 hours.

Pox: (viral) This disease is obvious because the white spots look like candle wax drippings on the fish. They are most common on the top part of the fish, particularly on the top of the head—but can appear anywhere. there is no cure and the fish simply lives with the disease for the rest of its life.
It rarely kills a fish, but is usually only disfiguring with the candle wax spots.however, fish can live perfect lifespans with pox, it is just important never to give away any of your fish or plants to another pond keeper, as you will pass the disease onto their pond.

Lymphocystis (viral): This virus shows itself as large bumps that look like rice grains or rock salt. Sometimes, the bumps knit closely together and appear like a small head of cauliflower (which is why it is sometimes called “cauliflower disease”). It can look white, slightly pink or even cream colored. Sometimes the disease attacks the fins or tail tube only, and other times it spreads all over the fish.
This disease is viral just like Pox and holds the same caveat in that it is not curable and all your fish are technically exposed. Do not give away any fish or plants from a pond infected with Lympho! Like pox, the disease can regress and you may see no trace of the spots after a time, but the fish will always be infected.
There is no definitive study on this, but still some people believe in it. Even if your fish appears to have been cured, you should still assume it is a carrier.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just wanted yo update you guys. I don't have to worry about the fish anymore, Fatass ate them. One disappeared yesterday and I just saw Fatass eat the female an hour ago. The healthy female is still swimming around easy as you please with no visible markings on her and the fry are steadily growing.


----------

